# Protene 6-0-0 14% iron



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

Has anyone used the Protene 6-0-0 with 14% iron? I am considering using this for a low N summer fert with high iron. I am specifically looking for a granular product, so please share your opinions on this fert compared to other granular options out there.


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

Apparently this is not a popular product, but I will give it try this summer and share the results here.

I was looking for a product with low N and high iron and this certainly fits the description. I'm hoping to cut down on spraying liquid iron products this year and not looking to push growth.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

I purchased some for this summer, so I cant vouch for results yet, but I will post pics as well. I plan to put it down mid to late June


----------

